# D-Bo Auf der Suche nach dem Glück



## Nikoxus (21. Februar 2011)

Hey Buffies,
Vielleicht kennen von euch einige den Musiker D-Bo, der früher bei Bushidos Label (Ersguterjunge) unter Vertrag stand, bzw Mitbegründer war
und seit ca einem Jahr sein eigenes Label (Wolfpack) hat.
Ihr denkt euch jetzt bestimmt Bushido?! Was will ich mit so einem der nur f*ck deine Mutter Rap macht, aber D-Bo macht
kein Rap mehr sondern Realectronic
Mit verschienden Textegenres,Party songs, Inhaltliche songs etc.
Jeder der Lust hat kann ja mal sein neues Snippet von seinem am 25.2 erscheinendem Album 'Auf der Suche nach dem Glück' anhören
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UEpvBXmy_jo

Hier noch ein mixery interview:

Teil 1: http://mixeryrawdeluxe.tv/?bclid=796322308001&bctid=796390445001

Teil 2: http://mixeryrawdeluxe.tv/?bclid=796322308001&bctid=796390441001
ps: Flamer können sich einen anderen Thread suchen 
ps2: Rechtschreibfehler sind toll.


----------

